# *.mdb Datenbank Verbindung mit Pfadangabe



## uniq (4. Apr 2008)

Hallo, 

Ich möchte zu einer Datenbank eine Verbindung aufbauen. Eine Verbindung über ODBC Datenquellen Administrator von Windows ist kein problem.. jedoch will ich per Pfadangabe eine Verbindung aufbauen. ich habe hier einige Trheads gelesen, versucht die infos umzusetzen,  jedoch funktioniert es nicht so ganz...




```
import java.sql.*;


class connect {

    public static void  main(String args[]) throws SQLException, ClassNotFoundException  {
    	
         try {
        	 
             Class.forName ("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
             
             String Pwd = "xxxx";
             String Filename = "C:\\myDB.mdb"; 
             String User = "java";         
            
             String database = "jdbc:odbc:Driver={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};DBQ=";
             database += Filename.trim() + ";DriverID=22;READONLY=false}";      
     	 
           
             Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection(database, User, Pwd);

             System.out.println("Verbindung aufgebaut");
             con.close();
             System.out.println("Verbindung geschlossen");
        }
         
         catch(SQLException sqlex) {
           sqlex.printStackTrace();
         }
        
        
         catch(ClassNotFoundException cnfex) {
          		cnfex.printStackTrace();
         }	
        
        
    }

}
```


Ergitb die Fehlermeldung

java.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][ODBC Microsoft Access Driver] Kein zulässiges Kennwort.


----------



## M.L. (4. Apr 2008)

...sofern eine .mdb Datei (überhaupt) ein Kennwort hat.
Wie wäre es mit 

```
String Pwd = "";
```
 ?


----------



## uniq (4. Apr 2008)

geht leider auch nicht... gleiche Fehlermeldung. Die Access Datenbank hat bei mir ein Password!


----------



## uniq (5. Apr 2008)

... so funktioniert es doch.. 

Folgende Änderung: 

```
String database = "jdbc:odbc:Driver={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};DBQ="; 
             database += Filename.trim() + ";DriverID=25;READONLY=false}";
```

funktioniert auch wenn man DriverID ganz weglässt!!

... hier gibts noch einige Informationen über die einzelnen Parameter..
http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms710115(VS.85).aspx


----------

